# Hello, from Northernmost California



## Greg Lindholm (Nov 19, 2006)

Hello to all. My name is Greg Lindholm. I'm a retired person, now pursuing a 2nd career in Music. I'm a keyboardist. I wish to learn much more about Orchestration, VI music creation and eventually, writing for film. I've completed 2 years worth of coursework in Recording Arts and Commercial Music Production at Diablo Valley College, Pleasant Hill, Ca. I have a home studio consisting of a Mac laptop that drives a DAW with a Kurzweil K2500 XS, an EDIROL PCR 30, a Hammond-Suzuki XK-3., Korg Triton Rack and a Roland JV 1080 RACK. I've got Garritan's Personal Orchestra, Reason, LIVE 6, ABSYNTH 3, MICROTERA1 and a bunch of other synths. I'm still shopping for other sample libraries. I use Sibelius 4 to score. 

I'm working for the local High School Band and Choir teacher. She needs rehearsal accompaniment as her accompanist can't make all the rehearsals. So I convert scores to MIDI and make rather rude-i-mentary tracks for her talent to practice. I'm working with another fellow to develop a musicians' co-op for kids in this remote, rural place I live. 

That's me in the short list. I hope to converse with you all in the future. 

I got to this forum thru TRUESPEC via Film Music News. So far


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 19, 2006)

Welcome to VI, Greg. Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Chrislight (Nov 20, 2006)

Never too late for a 2nd career.  Welcome to VI Greg.


----------



## choir (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the v.i. control.
Your not late for a second job.
It's wonderful to see people who wants to do the job that they love.
Keep loving it...


----------



## sbkp (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey, man. I used to live in Pleasant Hill (up until 3 months ago). So keep the neighborhood in good shape, eh?

Welcome to VI.

Isn't Mount Shasta northernmost California? I always thought the Bay Area was central California


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 21, 2006)

sbkp @ Tue Nov 21 said:


> I always thought the Bay Area was central California


As a guy who grew up in Humboldt County (where Peter Lindlor now lives, by the way,) amen to that! :mrgreen: 

Northern , central, southern . . . welcome aboard no matter where you're from Craig!


----------



## JonFairhurst (Nov 21, 2006)

Greg Lindholm @ Sun Nov 19 said:


> I use Sibelius 4 to score.


Funny, most guys use free drinks, or a Corvette....

BTW, is Stockton Northernleast, CA?

Welcome to the forum, Greg!


----------



## sbkp (Nov 21, 2006)

JonFairhurst @ Tue Nov 21 said:


> BTW, is Stockton Northernleast, CA?



Just "least."


----------



## JonFairhurst (Nov 21, 2006)

sbkp @ Tue Nov 21 said:


> Just "least."


So... You've been there too!

I lived in Grass Valley, CA for ten years. And yes, it's Northernmoster than Pleasant Hill.

BTW, Greg, geography aside, check out Peter Alexander's Orchestration class in the Commercial Announcements section. If you are interested in learning "much more about Orchestration", you've come to the right place!


----------



## Hawkes (Nov 24, 2006)

Welcome Greg. 

Wow, I was surprised to read that there are other members here from Humboldt county! I'm in Loleta (on Cannibal Island). Not much here, but a handful of people and a bunch of cows. It's a beautiful area though.


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 24, 2006)

Hawkes, you're not far from Peter (ComposerDude.) He's in Fortuna. I grew up in Eureka and now my parents moved to Fieldbrook.


----------



## ComposerDude (Nov 24, 2006)

Hawkes @ Fri Nov 24 said:


> Welcome Greg.
> 
> Wow, I was surprised to read that there are other members here from Humboldt county! I'm in Loleta (on Cannibal Island). Not much here, but a handful of people and a bunch of cows. It's a beautiful area though.



Hmm...Cannibal Island...down to a handful of people now...sounds like a reality show for Mike to score!

(Hawkes: please see PM)

-Peter


----------



## Greg Lindholm (Nov 27, 2006)

Dude: I don't think there's anyone else from Siskiyou Co. here, but there should be. There are a few professional arranger/composers down in Mt. Shasta and Weed. I would think they'd be as jazzed about this as I am.

Greg


----------



## Greg Lindholm (Nov 27, 2006)

Pleasant Hill is in Central Calif. I now live in Scott Valley, just outside of Yreka. Just short of the Oregon border, 35 mi. north of Mt. Shasta.That's Scott Valley, not Scott's Valley.

I've been with my kids for the Holiday and just getgting back to this forum.


----------



## sbkp (Nov 27, 2006)

Greg Lindholm @ Mon Nov 27 said:


> Pleasant Hill is in Central Calif. I now live in Scott Valley, just outside of Yreka.



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

This whole thread makes far more sense now


----------



## Greg Lindholm (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah,well, I have very little experience with forums, chats, blogs, etc. I didn't even realize that my Hello, began a thread until today. Soooo.here's an apology to anyone who replied to my introduction. BTW it's snowing today, I've got a fire in the stove and I'm going to listen to Pro Orch assignments. Then I'll probably listen to 'em again. Talk soon.

Greg


----------

